# 08/09/12 Hamm



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

If Anyone fancy to come to Hamm from Manchester area, is 2 seats available. I will drive to Dover on the 07/09/12 and back next day after the show is over. Shouldn't be more than 300quid for the whole trip including ferry. We can just split the 300 then....

For more info PM...


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

No one want to come to Hamm? :gasp:
or is any cheaper way to go, coz if it is, i will take that (not really fancy driving 1600miles if have another way to do it... )


----------



## geckoadam (May 29, 2007)

And have you booked any rooms to stay over night and what car are you going in


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

Bump


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

One more seat left, £100


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

Bump, 1 seat still available...


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

Cmon guys and girls. 1 more seat waiting for U to come to Hamm.

Sent from my HTC A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------

